# Thinking of getting another Sig... P229 Elite Stainless



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I've owned two Sigs in the past... my first was a Sig SP2022 in 9mm. It was a decent firearm, but I didn't care for the grips. My second, and current handgun for recreation and IDPA is a Sig 1911 XO. I love it! 

I've always liked the Sig 229. I especially like the features of the 229 Elite. I'm thinking of picking one up very soon: a Sig P229 Elite Stainless in 9mm, with Hogue wraparound grips. Thoughts?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You may consider THESE, they are a new release from SiG and available @ TGS. Maybe it'll make your SP fit better in your hands and maybe it won't, but for $20 bucks I would take the chance. I have the large grips on my SP, but I have large hands.

Food for thought.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> You may consider THESE, they are a new release from SiG and available @ TGS. Maybe it'll make your SP fit better in your hands and maybe it won't, but for $20 bucks I would take the chance. I have the large grips on my SP, but I have large hands.
> 
> Food for thought.


I actually don't own the SP2022 anymore. Traded it on a Springfield XDm 9mm.


----------

